

Non-Programmer Applying To YC - jpug98

Would love some feedback on applying to the YC 2011 Summer Funding Cycle.  I am an entrepreneur but not a programmer.  I was a CS major, but didn’t want to write code and transferred to Liberal Arts.  I was lazy and partied, I admit it.  I’ve worked for a tech company, a fortune 100 and over the past 8 years have started 2 separate companies – one in financial services and one in professional services.  I’m not some 18 year old kid with an idea and no idea how to launch it.  Still, from a start-up perspective in a tech environment I can see the advantages to a program like YC.  I’m about to submit the application.  Any comments, thoughts or words of wisdom are greatly appreciated.
======
Locke1689
Even if you're a solid single candidate, evidence seems to suggest that YC
strongly disapproves of single founders. Consider finding a technical co-
founder before applying. If you won't be writing code you'll need someone to
do it anyway and only a moron would build a startup without equity ;)

------
maxbrown
"I was lazy and partied, I admit it." Don't know that I would mention that in
the application. Or post it on the site of the org you're applying to.

"I’m not some 18 year old kid with an idea and no idea how to launch it." As
someone in-between non-programmer and programmer, I want to push you on this a
bit more. What is involved in your "idea of how to launch it"? Assuming it's a
website - because you can't code it yourself, you're going to need to hire
someone to code it, yes? That's expensive. Probably fairly difficult to
bootstrap, or make happen off of the ~$15k YC would give you. If you get a
reliable web developer to build it out for you, it will be pricey. If you go
the odesk route, it will be cheaper, but probably not as good of a product.
That's the main reason for getting a technical co-founder. Probably worth your
time, for these reasons and because YC has a history of not taking singles.

~~~
jpug98
thanks for the feedback.

~~~
jpug98
definitely looking for some type of partner with serious programming
experience. I figure it would cost about $120K to farm it out, and i'm not
sure if i'd have enough in the YC start up funds to develop even a simple site
for demo day. I'm more interested in the connections than I am the money.
Therefore, not sure YC would be the way to go. Perhaps I should start and fund
operations, get it operational, and then apply to YC.

------
Jcasc
You were a former CS major that got lazy, changed majors, and partied...

Why not prove your work ethic by teaching yourself how to code a basic
prototype? It's a much better way to gain some traction and attract a
technical cofounder. It will take time, but it doesn't look like YC is going
anywhere.

Putting the time in and grinding out your own prototype could look good on you
as a non-lazy founder... it's all about the founders.

~~~
jpug98
That is actually great feedback, thank you. I am self taught in many areas.
Still, what seems better? Hiring someone to bang it out in 4 weeks? Get a
"founder" who's going to bang it out in 4 weeks for X% of the company? Or
spend 4 months learning how to code on my own, plus months learning how to
code “right, and then another 4 months to figure it out?

You ask a MCS and a MBA that question, and always get different answers. The
more I think about it and the more feedback I get, YC may not be what I’m
looking for.

TIME = $

~~~
Jcasc
But you're neither an MCS or MBA. Instead, I feel you should be looking at
this from an ROI mindset. If you take the time to scrap together a crap
prototype... just so the basic features work, just enough.. you'll have a much
more thorough understanding of not only your product, but how prototyping
works, how to communicate with your tech personnel when you find them, and an
enhanced ability to manage them.

They will also respect you more, see that you're serious, that you have at
least some knowledge of what you're talking about as opposed to barking out
orders with no concept of what is required to execute.

If you read my submissions, this is coming from a business guy with an idea
and the realization that it will most likely go no where unless I create my
own traction.

~~~
jpug98
I’m neither? Respect? Barking? No concept? I understand you're a business guy
and really, I do appreciate your feedback. However, you make a lot of
assumptions. I don't bark and with 20 years of leadership experience I’ve
never had anyone disrespect me or question my tenacity - let alone my
understanding of what it takes to get a job done.

ROI is Gain-Cost/Cost. It’s got nothing to do with the understanding my
product, how it works, how to communicate and/or manage employees. Please
explain.

I’m looking at YC as an opportunity for traction, so perhaps it isn’t the
right fit for me or this opportunity. If I really wanted to do it myself, I’d
hire a programmer and build the damn thing. But I think the collaborative
environment around so many vested interests is really what makes this group
special. Am I wrong?

Do you have any experience with this group, as a founder or other participant?

------
Jsarokin
Go for it.

I like this quote a lot and think its very true.

"Game recognize game"

If you're truly good, they will recognize your potential.

